# sudden cpu temperature changes



## ndnchico (Jul 10, 2004)

I have an AMD xp2400+ processor and my cpu temperature ranges from around 35C to around 65C. It's usually around 57 though. Is this normal for my processor? I don't want it to overheat. My system temperature is usually on the lower side around 30C-50C, so i'm not worried about that. I have a program that shuts down the computer if the cpu overheats, but I don't know what to set the max. temperature for.
ndnchico


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

> I have an AMD xp2400+ processor and my cpu temperature ranges from around 35C to around 65C. It's usually around 57 though. Is this normal for my processor? I don't want it to overheat.


That's perfectly fine for stock cooling (i.e., if you havnt bought an aftermarket cooler). The chips can handle temps approaching 100ºC and unless you're doing tweaks or OCing or something, you should be plenty fine ... now if it gets to the 70ºC+ range consistently, then you should start to be worried.



> I have a program that shuts down the computer if the cpu overheats, but I don't know what to set the max. temperature for.


Well it kinda depends on the ambient room temperature (i.e., do you live in the desert?)  but 75ºC should be a good "kill"-temperature

But just so i can answer you completely, what "core" do you have on that chip? Grab CPUz from http://www.cpuid.com and under the box labeled "Code Name" on the "CPU" tab, does it say Thoroughbred or Palomino or what?


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 10, 2004)

I live in Houston tx, but my a/c is always on around 79 degrees. I didnt really understand what to do with the cpuid site


----------



## Praetor (Jul 10, 2004)

At the CPUid site, download CPUz and then run it (if you want to). If you're running tha Palomino chip then the temperature is pretty good since those chips run hotter than the Thoroughbreds. Even if you're runing a Thoroughbred the temps are nothing to be alarmed with


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 11, 2004)

i downloaded CPUz and it is a thoroughbred. what would you say would be a good "kill" temperature to set my program for?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

85ºC most mobos default to 95°C and that's a fine temperature too but I like to play things safe and dropped it to 85°C. Your program should have some kind of alarm system before it actually kills the system? If so, depending on where you live (i.e., desert vs the arctic), you may want to set a "warning" at say, 70°C so that you have some time to "deal with" the issue or at least be alerted in advance instead of just having the computer seemingly "die" on you. A good combination would be to use the program to warn you at 70°C and the BIOS to kill at 85°C -- the BIOS is more sensitive/reactive and a better way to shut down the system than software.

If you find you get warnings/shutdowns a lot, you may consider upgrading the HSF on the thing: a bunch of suggestions here: http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/81431


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 11, 2004)

how would I set the bios to turn off the computer? The program actually shuts down windows.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

What motherboard do you have? ALmost all AthlonXP boards support this feature.


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 11, 2004)

I have a MSI K7N2- DELTA mothreboard. I saw an option in the bios for a cpu temperature warning. Apparently that makes the internal speaker start beeping when the cpu reaches a certain temperature. But its all ok I figured out that I can use the program that I have to shut down windows. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Praetor (Jul 11, 2004)

> MSI K7N2- DELTA


Which one? The ILSR ( http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K7N2_Delta-ILSR ) or the L ( http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=K7N2_Delta-L ) ... i.e., do you have a fan on the northbridge or not?  Not that I think it makes a difference ... both run off the NF2 chipset and offer the same core functionality

From the manual (1-15):


> Aimed to prevent the CPU from overheating, MSI has developed a CPU
> Thermal Protection mechanism for AMD Athlon™ XP CPU platform. This CPU
> Thermal Protection mechanism works on a thermal signal sensor. If the
> mechanism senses an abnormal temperature rise, it will automatically shut down
> ...



... now that ive gotten to 3-27 ... i've come to realize how lucky i am for this ASUS board with its autoshutdown  dang! MSI models itself after ASUS ... im shocked and kinda dismayed that this board doesnt have auto shutdown. POOEY!


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 12, 2004)

I have the ILSR motherboard. like i said, i can set a temperature for the computer to start beeping at. sometimes if I leave my computer on for a couple days and close the door to the compartment in my desk, it does turn off by itself, although it dosent shut down windows.


----------



## ndnchico (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks for your help.. i think i got it from here


----------



## Praetor (Jul 12, 2004)

Glad I could help


----------



## Blind_Arrow (Jul 17, 2004)

57C for AMD is perfectly normal, need not to worry, keep your CPU Max temp threshold at 65 max. as asuming this 57c is your idle temperature. so in load,  it'll rise maximum to 63-64.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

57C is kinda high for an idle temperature (even for somethin like the Palo). Of course this is dependent on where you are .... ok maybe 57C is okay if you're on stock cooling in a warm region. It's a tad higher than I would expect for anything else though... still nothing to be worried over unelss your stress temp goes over 70C ... thats when you need to reevaluate things


----------



## darkd3vil (Jul 17, 2004)

mine idles at 40c with the side panells off and i got a amd64


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

And using what cooler with ambient temperature?


----------

